# 2 new straps for the Black Bay from Two Stitch Straps



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

They've arrived!

Ordered last weekend from Two Stitch Straps and arrived from Serbia today. One is black with white stitching and the other is coal with black stitching.

I think the coal one is my favourite and as such will be staying on for now.

Thanks to Ivan for the great service.

I'm extremely pleased with them and they look an excellent quality. Think I'll be ordering some more in the near future.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Yip, definitely the second one, the first one looks to shiny and new. I like the distressed look of the charcoal one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Second one for me too, colour and distressed look is a winner. The first one has a mark near the holes that looks like the hole punch didn't go through but left a round mark


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Distressed for me too, it matches the look of the watch better.

J


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Just ordered a strap from these guys myself! Some slight modification has been done and i'm looking forward for its arrival!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it just me or should the short strap be at the top ?


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

chocko said:


> Is it just me or should the short strap be at the top ?


 Ha ha. Yes it should. I realised after I posted the pics that I'd put it on the wrong way round!


----------

